# هل امر الرب بقتل البشر في العهد القديم



## yousef5 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام للجميع 

وانا بقرا الاسئله في الفهرس وجدت هذا الرد من الاخوه المسيحيين هنا 



> لقد ايدت كلامي بان الأولاد لهم ملكوت الله أي كان دين إباءهم
> ولكن اختلف معك في جزية صغيرة
> حيث أري انه يجب ان نفرق بين الأولاد الذين ماتوا قبل فداء السيد المسيح له المجد وبين الأولاد الذين ماتوا بعد ذلك
> وهذه هي حجتي في ذلك
> ...



ما معني هذا الكلام 

هل امر ربنا بقتل احد ولماذا ؟


----------



## alaakamel30 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*مع إحترامى لصاحب الجزء المقتبس منه*
*كل ما أتى به من شواهد لا يوجد فيها أمر من الله بقتل الاطفال*
*أرجو ان تراجعها بنفسك*


----------



## yousef5 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *مع إحترامى لصاحب الجزء المقتبس منه*
> *كل ما أتى به من شواهد لا يوجد فيها أمر من الله بقتل الاطفال*
> *أرجو ان تراجعها بنفسك*



طب وعموما هل امر الله بقتل بشر في العهد القديم لاي سبب


----------



## crusader (7 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> طب وعموما هل امر الله بقتل بشر في العهد القديم لاي سبب


 
*شريعة العهد القديم العين بالعين و السن بالسن *

*من قتل يقتل و من سعي في قتلك أقتله*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (7 سبتمبر 2010)

###########
حرر من إقتباس كتابي إسيئ فهمه





> *هل امر الرب بقتل البشر في العهد القديم*


هل تعرف ما هو الامر وما هو الفعل الامر ام انك لا تعرفه وعلى العموم من الواضح انك لا تعرف لان النصوص التي ذكرتها ليس فيها امر واحد من الرب بالقتل ولنراها .



لنرى النص بالتشكيل لعلك تفهمه 
"١٠ فَأَرْسَلَتِ الْجَمَاعَةُ إِلَى هُنَاكَ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ أَلْفَ رَجُل مِنْ بَنِي الْبَأْسِ، وَأَوْصَوْهُمْ قَائِلِينَ: «اذْهَبُوا وَاضْرِبُوا سُكَّانَ يَابِيشِ جِلْعَادَ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ مَعَ النِّسَاءِ وَالأَطْفَالِ.

النص هنا يتكلم عن جماعة بني اسرائيل وارسالها اشخاصا مختارين لقتل سكان يابيش جلعاد لانهم تخلوا عنهم ولم يحترموا الله ولم يهتموا بميثاق الدولة وكيانها وعاداتها وعبادتها وكسروا القوانين وهنا الشعب هو الذي فعل ذلك فالله لم يعط أي امر وانما الوحي ذكر لنا هذه الحادثة كتسجيل لنرى تاريخ الشعب وهذه هي الحادثة بأكملها لتراها .
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Judges/21


> 22:19 وضرب نوب مدينة الكهنة بحد السيف.الرجال والنساء والاطفال والرضعان والثيران والحمير والغنم بحد السيف.


طب بأمانة اين الامر هنا ؟؟؟
النص يتحدث عن شخص يسمى نوب هو الذي ضرب وقتل فاين الامر يا رجل ؟؟؟؟


> ومن سفر أستير 8:11 التي بها اعطى الملك اليهود في مدينة فمدينة ان يجتمعوا ويقفوا لاجل انفسهم ويهلكوا ويقتلوا ويبيدوا قوة كل شعب وكورة تضادهم حتى الاطفال


هنا الامر صادر من الملك احشويرش كما يقول العدد السابق 
"فَكَتَبَ بِاسْمِ الْمَلِكِ أَحَشْوِيرُوشَ وَخَتَمَ بِخَاتِمِ الْمَلِكِ، وَأَرْسَلَ رَسَائِلَ بِأَيْدِي بَرِيدِ الْخَيْلِ رُكَّابِ الْجِيَادِ وَالْبِغَالِ بَنِي الرَّمَكِِ،" 
فأين الامر الالهي يا رجل والموضوع كان دفاع عن النفس ولو قرأت السفر كاملا لفهمت القصة المهم ان هناك امر صدر من احشويرش بإبادة اليهود ولكن بمعونة الرب فهم احشويرش ان الذي دفعه لكتاب هذا الامر هو مكايد وخداع فلأنه ملك والامر الملكي لا يرد فلم ينف الامر بابادة اليهود لئلا يفقد هيبته ويتراجع في كلمته لكن اصدر امرا لليهود بقتل كل من يحاول قتلهم من المكيدين ولو لاحظت كلمة يضادهم اي يقف ضدهم فالامر هو من ملك ولليهود كدفاع عن النفس فاين الامر الالهي يا رجل ؟؟


> ومن سفر أشعياء 13:16 وتحطم اطفالهم امام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نسائهم


هذا النص هو مبني للمجهول وانظر
:وَتُحَطَّمُ أَطْفَالُهُمْ أَمَامَ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَتُنْهَبُ بُيُوتُهُمْ وَتُفْضَحُ نِسَاؤُهُمْ."
فاين الامر يا رجل انه نبوة ...عما سيحدث وفعله مبني للمجهول ؟؟؟!!!!11

ربنا يشفيك يا حبيبي ويرشدك لنوره .


----------



## yousef5 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> هل تعرف ما هو الامر وما هو الفعل الامر ام انك لا تعرفه وعلى العموم من الواضح انك لا تعرف لان النصوص التي ذكرتها ليس فيها امر واحد من الرب بالقتل ولنراها .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




يا حبيبي انا باسال 

انا جايب الاقتباس من اخ مسيحي في منتداكم وبيتكلم كمسيحي 

وانا استغربت واخذت الاقتباس لاسالكم 

فهمت ؟

وبعدين انا بقول سلام للجميع تحطلي "لاَ سَلاَمَ، قَالَ الرَّبُّ  لِلأَشْرَارِ" (اش 22:48) 

انت زعلان من نفسك كده ليه ؟!!!


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> يا حبيبي انا باسال
> 
> انا جايب الاقتباس من اخ مسيحي في منتداكم وبيتكلم كمسيحي
> 
> وانا استغربت واخذت الاقتباس لاسالكم



يا اخي الغالي نحن لا نناقش اقتباسات الاخوة
نحن نناقش الكتاب المقدس
اذا كان لديك سؤال فاطرحه علي صيغة سؤال + آية

اما آراء البعض فليست بشئ لكي نناقشها و نفسرها !!

و بعدين عشان أوفر عليك عناء البحث و الاسئلة

نعم الله أمر بقتل بعض الناس في بعض المواقف
ولكن لم تكن هذه كشريعة
بل كانت أوامر لحظية لمواقف معينة
مثلها مثل : اذهب لفلان قوله كذا
اذهب لفلان اعطيه كذا

هكذا كان أمر الرب ، ادخلوا المدينة الفلانية و اهلكواها

كان هذا عقاب الله لمن يعبد الاوثان ، علي يد شعبه

اما الشريعة فتحتوي علي بعض الاحكام و العقوبات
منها : من قتل يُقتَل
و من زنى يُرجَم
​


----------



## alaakamel30 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> طب وعموما هل امر الله بقتل بشر في العهد القديم لاي سبب


*كلمة أمر هنا مطاطية ويجب تحجيمها*
*فأمر الله بالقتل لم يكن كأمر قائد لجنوده بقتل الآخر*
*ولكن الناموس كان فيه عقوبات بالقتل للزوانى والقتلة وعابدى الأصنام من اليهود وهذة العقوبات لا تندرج تحت بند الأمر كمفهومك الذى تطرحه فى سؤالك،ولكنها شريعة تحدد الخطأ وعقوبته.*
*أما عن الحروب فى العهد القديم فهى كانت أمور شائعة فى ذلك الوقت فى جميع الممالك بما فيها بنى إسرائيل،وللباحث المدقق يجد ان جميع حروبهم كانت دفاعية وليست هجومية تحمل طياتها أوامر بالقتل.*


----------



## minatosaaziz (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> وبعدين انا بقول سلام للجميع تحطلي "لاَ سَلاَمَ، قَالَ الرَّبُّ  لِلأَشْرَارِ" (اش 22:48)
> 
> انت زعلان من نفسك كده ليه ؟!!!


انت ليس لك وانت مسلم ان تعطيني السلام وتقول سلام لكم ..
لانه لا سلام لك لتعطيني وهذا ما اؤمن به وفم الرب قال لا سلام للاشرار فانت لاتملك ما تعطيني اياه ولهذا اعترضت على كلامك .
والمقصود هنا هو السلام الحقيقي الذي قال عنه المسيح ليس كما يعطي العالم اعطيكم انا .


----------



## yousef5 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> انت ليس لك وانت مسلم ان تعطيني السلام وتقول سلام لكم ..
> لانه لا سلام لك لتعطيني وهذا ما اؤمن به وفم الرب قال لا سلام للاشرار فانت لاتملك ما تعطيني اياه ولهذا اعترضت على كلامك .
> والمقصود هنا هو السلام الحقيقي الذي قال عنه المسيح ليس كما يعطي العالم اعطيكم انا .



ومين قالك اني مسلم اصلا ! لو كنت مسلم كنت قلة التحيه بتاعتهم 

والناس عارفه هنا اني مش مسلم


----------



## alaakamel30 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> انت ليس لك وانت مسلم ان تعطيني السلام وتقول سلام لكم ..
> لانه لا سلام لك لتعطيني وهذا ما اؤمن به وفم الرب قال لا سلام للاشرار فانت لاتملك ما تعطيني اياه ولهذا اعترضت على كلامك .
> والمقصود هنا هو السلام الحقيقي الذي قال عنه المسيح ليس كما يعطي العالم اعطيكم انا .


 *الأخ الكريم مينا*
*نرجو ان تقلل من حدتك قليلا*
*أولا السائل فى مرحلة إنتقالية*
*ثانيا لا يوجد أى مبرر لرفض كلمة السلام*
*شكرا لك*


----------



## alaakamel30 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> ومين قالك اني مسلم اصلا ! لو كنت مسلم كنت قلة التحيه بتاعتهم
> 
> والناس عارفه هنا اني مش مسلم


يا أخ يوسف 
اعتذر بالإنابة
وأفيدك علما بأنه حتى ولو كان قائل التحية غير مسيحى فلا غضاضة من ذلك ولا يوجد سند كتابى لرفض تحية الآخر


----------



## yousef5 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> يا أخ يوسف
> اعتذر بالإنابة
> وأفيدك علما بأنه حتى ولو كان قائل التحية غير مسيحى فلا غضاضة من ذلك ولا يوجد سند كتابى لرفض تحية الآخر


مفيش اي حاجه يا علاء باشا 

انا متفهم الاخ مينا قال كده ليه


----------



## yousef5 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> يا اخي الغالي نحن لا نناقش اقتباسات الاخوة
> نحن نناقش الكتاب المقدس
> اذا كان لديك سؤال فاطرحه علي صيغة سؤال + آية
> 
> ...



تمام فهمت 

ان شاء الله ليه راجعه تاني لما اقرا اكتر في العهد القديم


----------



## أَمَة (7 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> يا حبيبي انا باسال
> 
> انا جايب الاقتباس من اخ مسيحي في منتداكم وبيتكلم كمسيحي
> 
> ...


 
أخي *يوسف* أنت لم تخطئ بسؤالك.
وأهلا وسهلا بجميع اسئلتك.

تم تحرير ما لا يليق 
وأشكر الأخ *علاء كامل* لأنه سبقني بالإعتذار.


----------



## yousef5 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> أخي *يوسف* أنت لم تخطئ بسؤالك.
> وأهلا وسهلا بجميع اسئلتك.
> 
> تم تحرير ما لا يليق
> وأشكر الأخ *علاء كامل* لأنه سبقني بالإعتذار.



شكرا علي زوقك 
وانا فعلا حاسس اني هنا وسط اخواتي وصحابي 
من صغري وانا بحب المسيحين مش عارف ليه :t9:


----------



## أَمَة (7 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> شكرا علي زوقك
> وانا فعلا حاسس اني هنا وسط اخواتي وصحابي
> من صغري وانا بحب المسيحين مش عارف ليه :t9:


 

أخجلتني يا يوسف بلطفك.

إنت فعلا وسط اخوتك، لأننا كلنا أبناء الله، هذا الرب الإله الذي أحبنا كثيرا حتى يتجسد ويصير واحد مثلنا ليخلصنا - ليخلص جميع البشر.

تصور *كبر محبة* الناس لملكهم لما يعرفوا انه أخلى نفسه من مجد الملوكية وتخفى بزيهم وتجول بينهم كواحد منهم لكي يتعرف على أحوالهم وإحتياجهم بنفسه ويعمل لهم كل ما هو في صالحهم.

هذا الملك هو السيد المسيح الذي تجول بيننا - نحن البشر الذي أنت واحد منهم. 

وعشان هيك انت حاسس أنك وسط اخوتك لأنك تنتمي الى نفس الملك الذي تفقد رعيته وهو متزي بزيهم ولكنك لم تعرفه بعد، وإحساسك هذا ينبع من طيبة قلبك التى هي مفتاح لمعرفة الحق. 

متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 8 *طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللَّهَ*. 

ليكن سلام الرب في قلبك وفي حياتك


----------



## yousef5 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> أخجلتني يا يوسف بلطفك.
> 
> إنت فعلا وسط اخوتك، لأننا كلنا أبناء الله، هذا الرب الإله الذي أحبنا كثيرا حتى يتجسد ويصير واحد مثلنا ليخلصنا - ليخلص جميع البشر.
> 
> ...



انا اعرفه لكن اريد ان اعرف كل شئ واقرا الانجيل كله قبل ان اقول اني الان مسيحي بحق

انا خلصت العهد الجديد وهبتدي اقرا العهد القديم اول ما احصل عليه ان شاء الله

سلام المسيح معك ايضا


----------



## أَمَة (7 سبتمبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> انا اعرفه لكن اريد ان اعرف كل شئ واقرا الانجيل كله قبل ان اقول اني الان مسيحي بحق
> 
> انا خلصت العهد الجديد وهبتدي اقرا العهد القديم اول ما احصل عليه ان شاء الله
> 
> سلام المسيح معك ايضا


 

ليسدد الرب خطاك اخي *يوسف*
وليرشدك الروح القدس الى الحق كله.

لا تتردد في طرح أسئلة حول قراءتك للعهد الجديد. 
لأنك إذا تفهمته جيدا وقبلت ما جاء فيه، لن يصعب عليك العهد القديم
لأن العهد القديم هو ظل العهد الجديد
وكما أن الظل لا يُعرف حتى يُرى صاحبه
كذلك العهد القديم لا يفهم إلا في ضوء العهد الجديد.


----------



## minatosaaziz (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> انا متفهم الاخ مينا قال كده ليه


لا تأخذ على اي كلام شخصي مني لاني اتأثر كثيرا وانفعل سريعا وتفهم اني عيل وغلطت ..
ومقدرش اوصف نفسي احسن من كده .
انا اعتذر جدا وسامحوني جدا ويا ريت يوسف يسامحني 
لاني اعتقدت انك احد الناقلين الذين يأتوا ليجادلوا مش عشان يفهموا ...


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (7 سبتمبر 2010)

The punishment in Moses low wasn't imp ed the man a present an sacrificing to god before be punished and all the punishment at Moses low to imp ed the people making again and again the 
acts same cine....   and don't be similar like the gentiles


----------



## The Dragon Christian (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا تقتل
(الخروج 20: 13)لاتقتل
العنف والقتال فى العهد القديم
السؤال: لماذا نجد كثير من العنف والقتل في العهد القديم؟
ولماذا نجد تعليم المسيح في العهد الجديد يقدم المحبة والتسامح؟؟
هل تغير الله من العهد القديم الى العهد الجديد؟؟
وهل يتساوى العنف في العهد القديم مع العنف في القرآن والاسلام؟

الاجابة: 
اولا: يجب ان نعرف ان الكتاب المقدس (وهو كلمة الله الموحى بها الى الانبياء) كان يسجل في العهد القديم احداث يمر بها الجنس البشري على مدار تطور البشرية منذ آدم الى قبل ميلاد المسيح بحوالي اربعة قرون، وقد سجل هذه الاحداث كلها خيرها وشرها، وكان يسجل ايضا وصايا الله التي كان ينقلها الى الناس عن طريق انبيائه، وعلى هذا فيجب التمييز عند قراءة الكتاب بين ما هو موحى به من الله كأخبار عن احداث، وبين ما هو موحى به من الله كوصايا.

ثانيا: وصية الله المبدئية والواضحة هي (لاتقتل) (الخروج 20: 13)، من الممكن ان تقرأ احداث عنف وقتل كان السبب فيها مخالفة الناس لوصايا الله، فلا يمكن بالطبع نسبة هذا الى انه اوامر من الله بالقتل والعنف، اليس كذلك؟؟

ثالثا: يجب التمييز بين كلام الله عن العنف والقتل كنبؤة يخبر بها قبل حدوثها، وفي هذا الشأن، لا يمكن نسبة الاحداث الى انها اوامر من الله، فعند الله سبق العلم بالامور كلها، فاذا اخبر احد الانبياء عن ان يلقي نبؤة بالاحداث، فهذا لان الله يعرف ما سيفعله الانسان شرا او خيرا.

رابعا: من الواضح والجلي بدراسة احداث الكتاب المقدس انه لم يكن هناك حربا بأمر الله لنشر الدين او العقيدة عنوة، بل على العكس، كانت جميع المعارك في الكتاب المقدس هو لقهر الظلم الواقع على الشعوب، واعطاء مساحة كافية من الحرية لاختيار العقيدة بدون فرض او اجبار.

ولنأخذ مثالا تطبيقا من الكتاب المقدس لتأكيد كلامنا.

اخبر الله ابراهيم عن نبؤة سوف تحدث بعد اكثر من اربعة قرون، ان نسل ابراهيم سوف يكون مستعبدا في ارضا غريبة (وهي مصر) ثم يرجع مرة اخرى الى هذه البقعة من الارض (وهي ارض كنعان) ونقرأ عن هذا في (تكوين 15: 13 -21) 

(فقال لابرام اعلم يقينا ان نسلك سيكون غريبا في ارض ليست لهم ويستعبدون لهم. فيذلونهم اربع مئة سنة. 14 ثم الامة التي يستعبدون لها انا ادينها.وبعد ذلك يخرجون باملاك جزيلة. 15 واما انت فتمضي الى آبائك بسلام وتدفن بشيبة صالحة. 16 وفي الجيل الرابع يرجعون الى ههنا. لان ذنب الاموريين ليس الى الآن كاملا. 17 ثم غابت الشمس فصارت العتمة. واذا تنور دخان ومصباح نار يجوز بين تلك القطع 18 في ذلك اليوم قطع الرب مع ابرام ميثاقا قائلا. لنسلك اعطي هذه الارض من نهر مصر الى النهر الكبير نهر الفرات. 19 القينيين والقنزّيين والقدمونيين 20 والحثّيين والفرزّيين والرفائيين 21 والأموريين والكنعانيين والجرجاشيين واليبوسيين) 

وبالطبع نحن نعرف ان يعقوب وابنائه نزلوا الى ارض مصر، حيث كان يوسف ثاني رجلا متسلطا بعد فرعون، ولكن بعد عدة اجيال لم يعرف حاكم مصر نسل يعقوب فتم تسخيرهم واستعبادهم، الى ان افتقد الله بني اسرائيل على يد موسى، ونقرأ عن تحقيق هذه النبؤة في زمن موسى فنقرا في (الخروج 3: 16 – 17) كلام الله الى موسى: 
(اذهب واجمع شيوخ اسرائيل وقل لهم الرب اله آبائكم اله ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب ظهر لي قائلا اني قد افتقدتكم وما صنع بكم في مصر. 17 فقلت اصعدكم من مذلّة مصر الى ارض الكنعانيين والحثّيين والاموريين والفرزّيين والحوّيين واليبوسيين الى ارض تفيض لبنا وعسلا) 

والآن اذا تابعنا دراسة الكتاب وتتابع الاحداث فيه، نستطيع ان نعرف كيف تم تحقيق هذه النبؤة على ارض الواقع، هل كان هذا امرا من الله الى بني اسرائيل بقتل وطرد هذه الشعوب الستة لكي تتحقق النبؤة، ام كيف تمت هذه الاحداث؟؟

واليكم ما يقوله الوحي المقدس: 
نقرأ اولا في (الخروج 23: 20 – 24) وعد الله بالتكفل بطرد الشعوب المعادية وطلب من شعبه ابادة الالهة الوثنية.
(ها انا مرسل ملاكا امام وجهك ليحفظك في الطريق وليجيء بك الى المكان الذي اعددته. 21 احترز منه واسمع لصوته ولا تتمرد عليه.لانه لا يصفح عن ذنوبكم لان اسمي فيه. 22 ولكن ان سمعت لصوته وفعلت كل ما اتكلم به اعادي اعداءك واضايق مضايقيك. 23 فان ملاكي يسير امامك ويجيء بك الى الاموريين والحثّيين والفرزّيين والكنعانيين والحوّيين واليبوسيين.فابيدهم. 24 لا تسجد لآلهتهم ولا تعبدها ولا تعمل كاعمالهم.بل تبيدهم وتكسر انصابهم.) 

نقرأ نفس الكلام مرة اخرى في (الخروج 34: 11 – 14) 
(احفظ ما انا موصيك اليوم.ها انا طارد من قدامك الاموريين والكنعانيين والحثّيين والفرزّيين والحوّيين واليبوسيين. 12 احترز من ان تقطع عهدا مع سكان الارض التي انت آت اليها لئلا يصيروا فخا في وسطك. 13 بل تهدمون مذابحهم وتكسّرون انصابهم وتقطعون سواريهم. 14 فانك لا تسجد لاله آخر لان الرب اسمه غيور.اله غيور هو.) 

نقرا عن شعب العماليق هو الذي بدأ الهجوم على شعب الله، ولكن نقرأ ايضا عن معجزة انتصار الله بهذا الشعب المنهك والقليل امام شعب من العماليق ومتمرس في القتال: 

(وأتى عماليق وحارب اسرائيل في رفيديم. 9 فقال موسى ليشوع انتخب لنا رجالا واخرج حارب عماليق.وغدا اقف انا على راس التلّة وعصا الله في يدي. 10 ففعل يشوع كما قال له موسى ليحارب عماليق.واما موسى وهرون وحور فصعدوا على راس التلّة. 11 وكان اذا رفع موسى يده ان اسرائيل يغلب واذا خفض يده ان عماليق يغلب. 12 فلما صارت يدا موسى ثقيلتين اخذا حجرا ووضعاه تحته فجلس عليه.ودعم هرون وحور يديه الواحد من هنا والآخر من هناك.فكانت يداه ثابتتين الى غروب الشمس. 13 فهزم يشوع عماليق وقومه بحد السيف) 
(الخروج 17: 8 – 13) 

لم تكن مسيرة شعب الله من ارض مصر الى ارض الموعد كلها مليئة بالحروب والقتال والتهجم على كل الشعوب الموجودة في طريقة، بل على العكس نقرأ امر الله بعدم القتال او الهجوم على الشعوب التي يمرون بارضها مثل الموآبيين (التثنية 2: 9) والعمونيين (التثنية 2: 19)، بل امرهم بشراء الاكل والشرب منهم بالفضة، وعندما وصل الشعب الى حدود (حشبون) نقرأ ان (سيحون) ملكها رفض مرور الشعب بسلام وبدأ هو بشن الحرب على شعب الله: 

(فارسلت رسلا من برية قديموت الى سيحون ملك حشبون بكلام سلام قائلا. 27 امرّ في ارضك.اسلك الطريق الطريق.لا اميل يمينا ولا شمالا. 28 طعاما بالفضة تبيعني لآكل وماء تعطيني بالفضة لاشرب.امرّ برجليّ فقط. 29 كما فعل بي بني عيسو الساكنون في سعير والموآبيون الساكنون في عار.الى ان اعبر الاردن الى الارض التي اعطانا الرب الهنا. 30 لكن لم يشأ سيحون ملك حشبون ان يدعنا نمر به.لان الرب الهك قسّى روحه وقوّى قلبه لكي يدفعه الى يدك كما في هذا اليوم. 31 وقال الرب لي.انظر.قد ابتدأت ادفع امامك سيحون وارضه.ابتدئ تملّك حتى تمتلك ارضه. 32 فخرج سيحون للقائنا هو وجميع قومه للحرب الى ياهص. 33 فدفعه الرب الهنا امامنا فضربناه وبنيه وجميع قومه.) 
(التثنية 2: 26 – 33) 
نفس الامر حدث مع ملك باشان (التثنية 3: 1 – 4) 

هذه هي الاحداث في حياة موسى، اما في حياة يشوع، فكانت اول الاحداث جميعا هو دخول الشعب الانتصاري الى مدينة اريحا، وكلنا يعرف كيف سقطت اسوار مدينة اريحا، فقط بدوران الشعب حولها مرة واحدة في اليوم لمدة ستة ايام، ثم سبع مرات كاملة في اليوم السابع، فسقطت الاسوار من تلقاء نفسها (يشوع 6).

ثم نقرأ في (يشوع 7) عن خيانة (عخان بن زارح) وعقاب الله له، اذا فمن الواضح ان الله لديه قانون واحد لا يميز فيه بين شعبا وآخر.

ثم نقرأ شيئا غريبا يحدث في (يشوع 9: 1) ان الشعوب الستة المذكورة اسمائهم سابقا اجتمعوا معا لمحاربة اسرائيل كرجل واحد: 

(ولما سمع جميع الملوك الذين في عبر الاردن في الجبل وفي السهل وفي كل ساحل البحر الكبير الى جهة لبنان الحثّيون والاموريون والكنعانيون والفرزّيون والحوّيون واليبوسيون)، فيما انفصل (الجبعونيون) عن هذا الاجماع وفضلوا ان يلجأوا الى الحصول على معاهدة سلام مع (يشوع) ولكننا نقرأ عن اسلوب الخديعة التي التجأوا اليها في الحصول على هذه المعاهدة، وبالرغم من هذا الا ان الله أمر يشوع ان يحترم هذه المعاهدة (يشوع 9: 18)، بل ونقرأ ان الله وجه اللوم لداود عندما اراد خرق هذه المعاهدة: 
(وكان جوع في ايام داود ثلاث سنين سنة بعد سنة فطلب داود وجه الرب.فقال الرب هو لاجل شاول ولاجل بيت الدماء لانه قتل الجبعونيين. 2 فدعا الملك الجبعونيين وقال لهم.والجبعونيون ليسوا من بني اسرائيل بل من بقايا الاموريين وقد حلف لهم بنو اسرائيل وطلب شاول ان يقتلهم لاجل غيرته على بني اسرائيل ويهوذا. 3 قال داود للجبعونيين ماذا افعل لكم وبماذا اكفّر فتباركوا نصيب الرب.) 
(2 صموئيل 21: 1- 3) 

وهذا يثبت مرة اخرى، ان الله عنده قانون واحد فقط للتعامل بين كل الشعوب (بني اسرائيل او غيرهم).
اما عن معاهدة الصلح بين (يشوع) و(الجبعونيون) وتبعاتها فنقرأ عنها في (يشوع 10) انه عندما علم ملوك الآموريين الخمسة جيران (جبعون) بشأن المعاهدة فاجتمع ملوك الاموريين الخمسة ملك اورشليم وملك حبرون وملك يرموت وملك لخيش وملك عجلون وصعدوا هم وكل جيوشهم ونزلوا على جبعون وحاربوها (فاجتمع ملوك الاموريين الخمسة ملك اورشليم وملك حبرون وملك يرموت وملك لخيش وملك عجلون وصعدوا هم وكل جيوشهم ونزلوا على جبعون وحاربوها) فاستغاث الشعب الاخير ببني اسرائيل لانقاذهم، وبالفعل تم هذا بمعونة ومعجزة الهية نقرأ عنها في (يشوع 10: 8- 43) 

وكانت هذه الانتصارات كلها لازالت تثير حفيظة الملوك المجاورين، فاجتمع ملوك اربعة مع الملوك الستة ليكونوا جيشا من عشرة ممالك لمحاربة شعب واحد (يشوع 11: 1- 5) ولكن الله وعد يشوع ان النصر سوف يكون حليفهم، وبالطبع لا يمكن ان نتصور ان شعبا واحدا مجهدا ومتعبا ينتصر على عشرة شعوب مرة واحدة الا اذا كان الله يحارب عنهم.

مما سبق يتضح ان ما قاله الله عن العنف كان نبؤة لما كان سوف يحدث، كانت حروب ومعارك سياسية للحصول على حق الارض، ولكنه ليس امرا بالقتل لنشر الدين او العقيدة، كما نجده في بعض الديانات الاخرى، او الحروب القديمة التي كان يأتي فيها دائما الملك او الامبراطور المنتصر بفرض العقيدة عنوة وقتل المخالفين (راجع افعال ملوك آشور وبابل بقراءة سفر دانيال، ومافعله مع الفتية الثلاثة – شدرخ وميشخ وعبدنغو – (دانيال 1)، او ما فعله مع دانيال نفسه (اصحاح 6).
وماجاء في الكتاب المقدس، يجب التمييز فيه بين ما جاء على انه اخبار الله عن احداث التاريخ، او اخبار عن نبؤة مستقبلية للاحداث، وعدم الخلط بينه وبين القول بأن هذه الاحداث الدامية هي من اوامر الله، بل على العكس، فان الكثير منها حصل لان الشعب كان يعصي وصايا الله. *​


----------



## yousef5 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> *لا تقتل
> (الخروج 20: 13)لاتقتل
> العنف والقتال فى العهد القديم
> السؤال: لماذا نجد كثير من العنف والقتل في العهد القديم؟
> ...


----------



## yousef5 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> لا تأخذ على اي كلام شخصي مني لاني اتأثر كثيرا وانفعل سريعا وتفهم اني عيل وغلطت ..
> ومقدرش اوصف نفسي احسن من كده .
> انا اعتذر جدا وسامحوني جدا ويا ريت يوسف يسامحني
> لاني اعتقدت انك احد الناقلين الذين يأتوا ليجادلوا مش عشان يفهموا ...




مفيش اي حاجه يا مينا 

انا عارف انك متقصدش 

تحياتي لك


----------

